

Ask HN: Review my latest web app - BoostCam - podman
http://www.boostcam.com/?utm_campaign=news.ycombinator

======
vaksel
not sure if I like that logo, doesn't really work with the niche you are in.
You need to spice it up...I dunno, maybe replace one of the Os with a camera.

can't say anything about the actual process, since the camera screen doesn't
load for me

~~~
podman
I can't really do much about the design right now. I'm not a very talented
graphic designer. If this starts to catch on, I'll find someone to help me out
there.

Check out the help page if you're having problems getting your camera to work.
If you're still having problems, let me know.

